# WINDOWS 10 - BOOTCAMP



## papy_du_92 (7 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Est il possible à partir d'une session APPLE sous OS X YOSEMITE 10.10.5, de voir ce qu'il y a sur la partition BOOTCAMP dédiée à W10 ? j'ai l'impression que ma session W10 est bloquée suite grosse MàJ car manque d'espace, ou autres car ma session de W10 arrive sur un écran bleu, barre de tâches en bas, mais vide, bureau vide et cela tourne, sans rien, cela tourne en rond, le clic ne réagir à rien.

Merci à toutes et tous


----------

